# Tuesday is pump day



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 24, 2020)

My daughter (now 10) is starting on a tslim on Tuesday. She’s been on a Dexcom for a couple of weeks so we’re hoping it all links up

We’ve got a tricky few days ahead of us as she’s got a stinking cold and her basal (Tresiba) should be going up (these kids do insist on growing) so she’s running high as it is and as of tomorrow we’ve to cut her basal so that when she starts there won’t be as much need for a temporary basal on the pump.

We have the pump already so have had the initial session to familiarise us with it and it seems very intuitive. The rep will go through everything else and get us started in Tuesday. Our team are very supportive and will keep in close contact for the first few days and are always on call if we need them. I’m very glad to be doing this under a paediatric team so I know we always have a grown up we can call on


----------



## stephknits (Oct 24, 2020)

Best of luck with it!  Hope it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## Inka (Oct 25, 2020)

Good luck! I hope everything goes well


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 25, 2020)

Understandably a tense time with the switch over, but it sounds like you have done all the homework that you can and that you have a good team around you @Thebearcametoo .
I hope all goes smoothly and I look forward to hearing the impact of the new pump.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2020)

The Reps are lovely - the one who demonstrated the Tslim to me was T1 herself and uses Dexcom with her pump, so she did know what she was talking about!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 26, 2020)

A tricky start to the day as she was really grumpy this morning because she was high because of the reduced basal. We can manage her numbers ok during the day but obviously at night she’s not getting extra insulin. I may give her some novorapid in the middle of the night tonight so it’s less bad tomorrow as she’ll have even less tresiba in her system. She’s getting additional basal with meals so we’re not constantly sticking her with needles. I can’t wait for a bit of normality back as her numbers come down with the pump.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2020)

Awww, {{{Hugs}}} - trouble with having to do this is when your BG ain't where it should be, your brain isn't as sharp which isn't brilliant to begin with and you are naturally concerned about her so probably won't be able to absorb 100% of what you're being told - so ask ask ask is all I can suggest.  Are you starting using a 3ml cartridge to fill the reservoir, or a 10ml, and are you proficient at using a syringe already - which is a slight advantage when you need to fill a reservoir for the first time?

You will manage - help is at the end of the phone or some of it on here after office hours and you know that already, so it ain't as bad as when she was first diagnosed, is it?  You managed with that didn't you?  Both common sense and intuition work wonders and still do with a pump!


----------



## helli (Oct 26, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Both common sense and intuition work wonders and still do with a pump!


And a dose of perseverance when you first get one 
My first pump and I fell out with each other on numerous occasions during our first month together but then became in separable once we'd got all our settings sorted.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2020)

Yep!  A well known pumper sent me their phone number when I was struggling after the first 10 days so I could ring them to offload - I refused saying I reckoned it was a battle I needed to fight myself.  I did that - and also won!    

It is still appreciated, too!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 26, 2020)

We’ve done reservoir practice and will be using 10ml vials. I don’t think we’ll have too much trouble with the practicalities of it. But I suspect it will take a while to get her ratios right. I know the team will be there for us and I will no doubt come here to vent too. I expect there to be troubles of some sort so we’re prepared for a bit of a steep learning curve.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2020)

For 'quite a while' read 'the rest of her life' LOL

Think I have been pumping for about 10 years now and guess what I did on Saturday?  Yep, adjusted my basal, then tweaked it some more this morning.

A marathon is considerably shorter than a life!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 27, 2020)

She’s delighted with it but we’ve had to put a new cannula in already. All good practice.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 27, 2020)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s amazing. We’ve still had one hypo to deal with and we can see that some of her carb ratios will need changing but it’s a really flat profile overnight so we start each day afresh.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 29, 2020)

This is sounding like all that you hope for.  Starting the day after good levels overnight is always a bonus.  I am looking forward to my swap in Feb.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2020)

Glad you are getting on so well with it @Thebearcametoo 

Control IQ has made my already pretty decent overnight levels exceptional - it gives me so much peace of mind and I’m almost always waking to a flat 3hr line in the 6s.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad you are getting on so well with it @Thebearcametoo
> 
> Control IQ has made my already pretty decent overnight levels exceptional - it gives me so much peace of mind and I’m almost always waking to a flat 3hr line in the 6s.


That’s brilliant.

We need to change some of the ratios etc for the daytime as she’s still too high in the day but we kind of knew that would be the case. Her team can look at the data this week and then we can work out exactly what needs changing.
She’s got to change both the Dexcom and pump set tomorrow which will be a bit of a faff but she’s doing really well with that so far.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 10, 2020)

Guess who has an HBA1C of 44

Very pleased with the changes we’ve seen (her last one was a little high at 52). It still feels like we’re getting the hang of it better although we have to change stuff on it fairly often still (kid keeps growing!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 10, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Guess who has an HBA1C of 44
> 
> Very pleased with the changes we’ve seen (her last one was a little high at 52). It still feels like we’re getting the hang of it better although we have to change stuff on it fairly often still (kid keeps growing!)


Wowsers! That's fantastic


----------

